# White BBQ Sauce



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not sure where I saw it but I have recently read a recipe for a white BBQ sauce. I recently tried some of this on chicken up in northern Alabama and it was delicious! Now I can't find my recipe. I'm doing chicken and turkey this weekend and would love to make some of the white sauce. Can anyone help me with a good recipe???

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## wynn_richards (Aug 26, 2005)

You ask and we deliver!

This is the Big Bob Gibson recipe for Alabama White Sauce....



1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup vinegar
1/2 teaspoon prepared horseradish
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
2 tablespoons apple cider

Combine all ingredients in bowl and mix well. 


-Wynn


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 29, 2005)

Wynn,
    Thanks a million! I'll be using the recipe this week on some turkey and I'll let you know how it comes out.

Bill


----------



## cheech (Jan 7, 2006)

I was reading throught the book Peace Love and BBQ and it has a differenent recipe from Bib Bob Gibson that is close but may be worth trying to compare.

1 cup Mayo
1 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 1/2 tablespoon creacked black pepper
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne

makes 1 1/2 cups

Hope you like


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Cheech,
     I'll certainly keep this one. I have tried the other one that Wynn sent and it was pretty good. This one will give me another one to compare with. Thanks again.


----------



## cheech (Jan 9, 2006)

I have not made any white bbq sauce yet but plan to soon. I will also perform a comparision and let you know my results.


----------



## delaware smoker (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,I'm going to smoke a roasting chicken,beer can style.I want to try the white sauce.I've only done a chicken on the grill once,it was done using indirect heat.But this time I will use the CG.w/sfb.My question is,when do I apply the white sauce?
Thanks,Bill


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 19, 2006)

Bill,
      Serve the white sauce on the side when the chicken is served. This will allow the diners to use it at their own preferred rate.


----------



## cheech (Jun 16, 2006)

Folks I just tried this recipe from Peace love and BBQ and this was so delicious. It has a bit of vinegar taste and so I thought that others may not like it. Well I was wrong the wife loved it and gave some to the neighbors who asked for a second helping. I brought some to the guys and one guy said it was like a party in my mouth. 

This is great stuff and worth a try


----------



## smokingn00b (Jul 15, 2006)

How thick was it Cheech?  I just whipped up a batch of what Wynn posted and that stuff is pretty thin.  Is that how it's supposed to be?  I'm up in Wisconsin so needless to say "white" sauce is extremely rare up here and I have nothing to compare it with.


----------



## cheech (Jul 15, 2006)

I used a low fat mayo and thought that it was very thin because of that.

It was on the runny side but still a great taste.

Hopefully with you in Wisconsin and me in Michigan we can start to bring white BBQ sauce to the north.


----------



## swalker (Jul 23, 2006)

I know the Alabama White Sauce is absolutely wonderful on pork chops...Want to try it on chicken and see how that goes....Really hope someone fills us all in after they give it a try...

Great Forum!!!!

Steve


----------

